# [APP] Smart Screen off [Free] and [PRO]



## Deleted (Feb 24, 2012)

*Download:*
Smart Screen Off PRO
Smart Screen Off LITE

Is not possible to change the sensibility of the sensor due to the Hardware and SDK limitations!
If you use Task Killers or Memory Cleaner, remember to add Smart Screen Off to exceptions!

************ PRO FEATURES *************
At the moment the PRO version includes these features:

- Start on Boot
- Disable when in LandScape mode
- Vibrate when screen is turned OFF
- Vibrate when screen is turned ON
- Hide Icon and Notification Text

Future features:
- Light sensor combo
- Enable on Shake
- Tell me your suggestion







!

***************************************

************ DESCRIPTION *************

Smart Screen Off PRO it's a simple and light app which uses the Proximity Sensor built in your Android smartphone to turn the screen off and on automatically.

**************************************

************** REASON ****************

I decided to code this app when I bought my Galaxy Nexus: this device doesn't have any physical button on the front screen. Being a quite huge phone, it's quite difficult to press the "turn off" button every time I wanted to turn it off and on. So I needed a way to turn the screen off every time I put it into the pockets and off when removed.

**************************************

************ HOW IT WORKS *************

The app itself is a toggle button, to switch it on just press the App Icon. Then every time you put the phone into your pockets the screen turns off.

If you put the smartphone upside down on the table, the screen turns automatically off.

NOTE: It doesn't lock the screen (just like in a call)

**************************************

************ REQUIREMENTS *************

In order to use Smart Screen Off, you need to have a phone with Proximity Sensor (nowadays every smartphone incorporates one).

**************************************

Email me for any Improvement. Contact me if you have any problems and I will try to solve it as soon as possible!


----------

